

Would Walt Disney have survived the Shark Tank? - Mz
http://smartcreativewomen.com/would-walt-disney-have-survived-the-shark-tank/

======
Mz
Filled with interesting factoids about how Walt Disney really made it all
happen. And it mostly does not sound like a sound business plan yet was pure
genius in some sense.

